# Joined TTOC, how to get profile updated



## matt2012 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

I've joined the TTOC but need my profile updating can anyone help?

Matt


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Will contact Admin for you :wink:


----------

